# Srixon Cart Bag



## BrizoH71 (Aug 9, 2013)

So, despite initial performance promise, the old budget cart bag I picked up just before Christmas last year began to live up to its cheaper price tag, as first the bottom of the putter tube split open, then one of the zips in the side pocket broke, and finally one of the internal dividers tore away from the bottom of the bag and developed tentacle-like properties by continually wrapping itself around the shafts of my clubs.

While still a perfectly functionable bag, despite these now-present flaws, I decided the time was right to open the purse-strings a little, and invest in a newer, better quality cart bag. Having scoured pretty much every online golf equipment retailer, I elected to buy the SRIXON 2013 cart bag in some natty black/gold colour-scheme. The bag is also available in white/blue and in a garish fluorescent yellow/black. 





The bag was purchased from Online Golf. Delivery took 4 days from the date of initial order.

The first thing to strike me about the bag as I took it out of the box was its weight. It made my budget bag - which is fairly light in itself - feel positively heavily in comparison.  Yet despite its light weight, it also felt very robust and well constructed. 

The bag features a 9.5â€ top, which is broken down into 14 full-length dividers, where the divider fabric admittedly feels a little flimsy. The top cuff features thick padding to protect shafts, and the club slots are a good size to provide ample room between the clubs themselves when placed in the bag. 

The bag does not feature an external putter tube, although there is a dedicated umbrella pocket, and an insulated drinks pocket that can easily accommodate 2x 500ml drinks bottles or a drink + sandwich. This pocket does, however, share space with the ball pocket, and with 2 bottles present, the space in the ball pocket is severely compromised, with a limited capacity of around 24 golf balls. Not a huge issue aside from those who like to carry plenty of ammo!

Where this bag really impressed me was in the amount of storage it offered. My own bag struggled to accommodate all my usual equipment, but the pockets in the Srixon bag are cavernous! In all there are 9 pockets of various sizes, all of which are easily accessible. Thereâ€™s also a separate scorecard pocket on one side.

-	2x full length pockets
-	2x half-length pockets
-	2x smaller pockets â€“ one of which is soft-lined for valuables.
-	Ball pocket
-	Insulated drinks pocket
-	Tee/glove/other stuff pocket

In one of the full-length pockets, I was able to stuff my waterproofs, cap, winter mitts and winter hat and could probably have put the same in again, and still close the pocket comfortably. In my budget bag, I would struggle to close the pocket with just my waterproofs in!

Itâ€™s easy to move about too, with a back carry handle and shoulder strap, and clubs are protected from the elements with a rain-hood that is constructed from the same material as the bagâ€™s body, and fits with ample room around the clubs.

Unlike my other bag, which twisted more than Chubby Checker, during its maiden round, the Srixon bag fit snugly and securely onto my trolley, and never budged throughout, despite having to navigate the Peeblesshire hills! 

For anyone looking for a good value cart bag, Iâ€™d say give serious consideration to picking up one of these... despite its modest price tag, for a lightweight bag with ample storage and some good looks; I donâ€™t think you could go far wrong with picking up this one.


----------

